# Should I be concerned about recurring low grade fevers?



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

DD has a low grade fever (99.5-100.5) a lot. Sometimes it lasts a day, sometimes 3, but I would say she has them about every week, for the last 6 months or so.

Too be honest, I haven't thought much about it. She doesn't really have any other symptoms (sometimes she doesn't eat well, or has diarrhea), but for the most part, just the low fever. I was talking to sil yesterday, and she kind of flipped out about it. Our kiddos are the same age, and her dd has only had 2 "fevers" never higher than 100.5, and she of course jumped to the conclusion that something is terribly wrong.









So, my question is... is there any reason to be concerned about recurring low grade fevers, or can I continue to just let them go? I know the fevers themselves are not dangerous, so is there any other reason to be concerned? She has some medical problems, but this seems unrelated. I mentioned it to her nurse at the last visit (we didn't see the doc) and basically she said it seemed strange, but dd is a strange kid







. If we wanted to make another appointment with the doc we could, I declined.

Any thoughts?


----------



## luvmi4 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am not sure how to say this without scaring you, so I will just leave it at: many serious conditions present with recurrent "mystery" fevers. One a week for several months is not normal at all and you need to have your daughter seen by a doctor ASAP. Like, today.


----------



## Mallori (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:

She has some medical problems, but this seems unrelated. I mentioned it to her nurse at the last visit (we didn't see the doc) and basically she said it seemed strange, but dd is a strange kid
I agree with luvmi4, esp. if she has some medical issues. I'd rather err on the safe side.

Also, being on the tail end of a misdiagnosis by 3 PA's and one physician that resulted in a number of un-necessary meds, I would see a specialist relating to whatever issues she has.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I have a call in to her peds.

I have mentioned it to her specialist (uro) and he basically said that if it wasn't 101.4 or higher, he wasn't concerned about it having anything to do with her condition. He didn't seem concerned, so I just let it go. When I mentioned it to the peds nurse, she didn't seem too concerned (though she mentioned it was unusual). DD had so many high fevers as an infant (kidney infections), that I guess I just didn't worry too much over the low ones. I just assumed it was teething, virus, cold, whatever. I didn't really realize how long it had been going on until I was talking to sil yesterday.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Peds called back and said not to be concerned. If the fevers get high or last more than 48 hours I can bring her in, but otherwise he doesn't think I should be worried about it.

I guess I'm inclined to go with that b/c there aren't any other symptoms. We see uro in a couple of weeks, I will mention it to him again as well and see what he says.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Is she in daycare, nursing, big brother in daycare/preschool, vaccinated, antibiotics, allergies, upper respiratory infections?

All of those could impact her health status and disease exposure risks.

Pat


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Pat,

No daycare, BF until 1 yr, big bro is in kindergarten (but has not seemed ill lately), she has had most of her vaxes (delayed), has not had 1yr vax or up, daily antibiotics since she was 6 wks, but no high dose rounds since July, no known allergies or resp infection (big bro has mild asthma).


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Basically, I would be concerned about a recurrent low-grade fever due to her impaired immune system secondary to continuous antibiotics. Furthermore, with generalized exposures to microorganisms brought home by ds, lack of breastmilk probiotics and immunological benefits, and ds's history of asthma. The vax's, of course, further impact (assault) her immune system.

I'd assume that she is at risk of drug resistant bacteria. Is she on dairy? The likelihood of food intolerances, ear infections, and subclinical respiratory infections exists, imo.

Unfortunately, one of the consequences of conventional "treatment" is a cascade of side-effects resulting from that "treatment". I'm not sure that is anything you don't already fear. However, I do believe there are MANY natural alternatives to *support* the immune system, even in conjunction with the conventional regime. Have you read the sticky at the top of the forum about "Healing the Gut"? I'd start there. http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=434071

Additionally, I'd read in the Allergies forum about ways to recognize gut issues, before they are severe. Basically, continuous antibiotics impair the gut health and impact nutrient absorption, and alter the ph which is a variable in protein digestion. So, focusing on nutrient dense foods would be a priority to me. Again, the mamas in the allergy forum are very informed about this. Additionally, the mamas in the Traditional Foods forum are very infomed about maximizing nutrition through food preparation: soaking grains, whole foods, whole food probiotics: non-dairy yogurt, kefir, fermented vegetables, etc.

HTH, Pat


----------



## luvmi4 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20030215/tips/25.html


----------



## jiva (May 25, 2006)

I had to respond to this after following luvmi4's link. Last winter, my normally never sick son (almost 3, at the time) caught a couple of bugs, fought them off and seemed increasingly lethargic and withdrawn all winter and into spring. I would take his temp and he'd have a low-grade fever...100 was about average...with no other symptoms. His baby brother would have the same (he was less than a year at the time). It seemed to cycle; every couple of weeks they'd have this mysterious fever for a couple of days with no obvious sickness. It went on for months. Finally, in May we took them to my naturopath and they both tested positive for Lyme spirochetes. We have never found ticks on either son. After homeopathics and herbs, they are better and like new people. Knock on wood but so far no illnesses this season (SO FAR), no random fevers and they are far more spunky!
Just putting it out there. I'm pretty well-versed on immune systems and such but I never saw that one coming!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Pat! I have actually read through the healing the gut sticky - though I must admit it will take a few reads b/c it's a little overwhelming







I started giving her probiotics 3 or 4 months ago, and I have been lurking in the traditional foods forum for a while now. I'm lucky in that we live on a farm so DD eats pretty well (gotta work on those grains though). She does get some dairy, but we don't give her milk directly.

She has actually had 2 resistant bacterial infections already, both requiring pic lines. We haven't been able to convince the doc to take her off the abx, but we did switch back to an abx that has less chance of resistance.

I will definitely head to the allergy forum (hadn't really thought to go there). DD has been and will be on abx for a number of years (unfortunately) so now is definitely the time to work on healing her gut and boosting her immunity. I don't know that much about the immune system, but I feel like hers is constantly under attack one way or the other. I also worry about asthma and resp. infections b/c of studies that show asthma links to prolonged abx use. It's also a major health problem in both mine and dh's family.

Thanks again!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank for the link luvmi4, I will be researching more on some of those conditions.

jiva - Thanks for the suggestion. I hadn't considered lyme, but we live way out in farm country, so anything is possible. It may be worth looking into. Glad your boys are doing so well now!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

What about bone broths, green juice, and homemade formula, water kefir, coconut water?

"Broth is Beautiful": http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeatures/broth.html

Recipes for making infant formula, what to include, essential fats, probiotics, iron, vit. C, non-dairy recipe, etc. http://www.westonaprice.org/children/recipes.html

Juice/smoothie recipes: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ighlight=juice

Here are two links to info on the many health benefits of *coconut water*:

http://www.living-foods.com/articles/coconutwater.html

http://www.cocotap.com/nutrition.htm

I heard it is best served chilled.

Everything you ever wanted to know about kefir, and more, and recipes. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=203282

Here are a few other threads with suggestions: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...th+green+juice

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...th+green+juice

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...th+green+juice

*Bone broths.* _Many vitamins, minerals, including magnesium, phosphorus, calcium,_ sulphur and trace minerals. _The sulphur binds with toxins.

_ *Liver.* _Vit A, B-vitamins, selenium, tryptopan (an essential amino acid), zinc, vit C, iron.

_ *Water*_, structured water. So, not tap water. Well water or mineral water or spring water or filtered water are all preferable.

_CLO, CO, magnesium, zinc, vitamins A, B, C, D, E, selenium, bone broths, whole food probiotics: yogurt, kefir, kombucha, fermented vegetables.

Also, high doses of vit C, and Epsom salt baths for detox.

I'd eliminate dairy, except cultured dairy, or raw dairy, preferrably goat's milk. I really don't believe that we were evolved to consume homogenized, pasteurized dairy. Dairy casein is hidden in many products. http://www.kellymom.com/store/handou...dden-dairy.pdf

We use Sambucol for Kids (also for Adults). It has propolis and elderberry extracts which help lungs/secretions and echinacea for immune support. Only use for any hint of respiratory illness coming on, not constantly.

Also, I strongly recommend classical homeopathy to optimize her immune system. Ds was sick 10 of 14 weeks his first winter. On homeopathy, we never get more than sniffles for 24 hours.

I'd definitely encourage you to make kefir. It has 37+ beneficial microbials to help recolonize the gut. I'd include kombucha in very small daily doses, like only one ounce. It has S. boulardii which displaces and replaces candida yeast. GT Daves has an organic, commercial version. For bottled probiotics, I'd focus on bifidum bacteria for infants/children.

Removing other inhaled allergens and irritants is important also. Here are a bunch of natural alternatives, for folks with (preventing) allergies (or asthma): http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=147

And this thread about immune support: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...22&postcount=9

Here is an old post of mine regarding eliminating other allergens and HEPA air purifiers, etc. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...a#post12748820

Pat


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

:


----------

